# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Bruin in afscheiding rond eisprong?

## Neeltje87

Hoi,

Ik ben de laatste tijd wat bewuster bezig met mijn mentruatie en eisprong. Ik heb een cyclus variërend van 33 tot 38 dagen. Ik moet nu tussen 5 en 9 mei ongesteld worden. Dus als het goed is zou ik nu ongeveer de eisprong moeten hebben of gehad moeten hebben...Ik voel deze niet. Wel heb ik momenteel meer afscheiding dan gemiddeld (wat ik normaal altijd wel een keer heb) en dit is ook hardstikke helder alleen zitten er bruin 'propjes/dingetjes' in...als oud bloed. Het is niet héél veel maar het is er wel..wat kan dit zijn? Normaal heb ik dat nooit. Is dit dan wel normaal? Ik lees wel meer dinken over bruine afscheiding maar heb meer het idee dat dit dan alleen maar bruin is..maar dit is echt een helder substantie waarín bruine 'plekjes' zitten. 

Groeten, Neeltje

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Neeltje,

Die bruine afscheiding tijdens je eisprong zou ik me niet zo'n zorgen over maken.
Het is waarschijnlijk gewoon een soort van tussentijdse bloeding tijdens de ovulatie, of dat er wat oud bloed van je vorige menstruatie meekomt met de gewoonlijke afscheiding.

groet
Déylanna

----------

